# new horse novel Blaze of Glory



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmmm..I'll have to find it for my teen horse book digestor. Shes honest to a fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

haha that's perfect! it's on amazon... if you have a kindle (or use the software) the price will be going down soon, to $5.99. at least, i hope it's soon - the publisher keeps promising to do it. has the 'horse book digestor' read The A Circuit? it's new also, and Bloomsbury was super-interested in mine, until the got a manuscript co-written by a wealthy socialite, lol. then again, i can't blame them - i'm a nobody, and her name alone sells books. i read it, it's pretty good if your daughter likes the 'gossip girl' style of story


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

sorry maybe it's more helpful if i include some info:
m.garzon | welcome if you'd like to check it out.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Nah, she's not big on the gossipy stuff. I'll get it for her. Kindle is on the Christmas list. Soon as it gets here she says she'll be on it, as she just finished her 5th Horowitz book in 7 days, she's killing me in books...but when I walk in Books A Million it's like Norm walking into cheers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

wow! that's wonderful, it will help her enormously in the future, being such a big reader. although i pity your wallet. the kindle's on my christmas list, too. and thanks - i look forward to her comments!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

btw - did you know that you can download the Kindle software to your PC for free, and read books on there? just a thought - most of the ebooks are a lot cheaper!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh my goodness, I'm reading the preview and it sounds amazing! I'm going to have to get this book  I'll see if I can find it around or I'll order it!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Cheyenne's mom - Thank You!!! it's probably very uncool to admit but I get shivers up my back when I hear people say stuff like that, and I'm still a bit in awe of the fact that someone would give some of their precious time to consider words that I've penned. I really, really hope you enjoy it (and if it's not your cup of tea, no worries, I won't be offended!).


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha well I like most horse stories so I'm sure I'll love it 
I'm making a book right now...Just for fun, I mean, I'm a kid, but anyways, I posted what I have so far in the 'horse stories and poems' section of the forum, maybe you can give me some tips


----------



## Cruising (Jul 27, 2011)

definitely ordering this as soon as possible!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Its on it's way here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Cheyennes mom: some pretty successful authors have been teens, so you never know - your book/story could be the next one  

i'll definitely take a look at your stories! but i think that as long as you write from the heart, you can't go far wrong. which sounds corny and overly simple, but in practice is much harder than it sounds... even when writing we have the tendency to protect ourselves, put up walls, or project a 'persona'.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

thank you all


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

mgarzon said:


> Cheyennes mom: some pretty successful authors have been teens, so you never know - your book/story could be the next one
> 
> i'll definitely take a look at your stories! but i think that as long as you write from the heart, you can't go far wrong. which sounds corny and overly simple, but in practice is much harder than it sounds... even when writing we have the tendency to protect ourselves, put up walls, or project a 'persona'.


 okay thanks, I'll have to remember that  Here's my thread to my story. It's not finnished yet at all, but whatever. I don't have a name for it yet or anything, I usually write the story before I name it. But anyways, http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stories-poems/new-book-im-making-93258/


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

hey Cheyennes mom, i really like it so far! are you into music, too? if so, have you perchance read 'If I Stay' and the sequel, 'Where She Went' by Gayle Forman? they're really good, especially if you're into music. i actually liked the sequel better than the first one, but i'd recommend either of them.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^thanks  and yeah I LOVE music! I sing and I play the saxophone in school  I'll look for those thx!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

whoa, I read the full preview for your book and now I'm even more exited to read the whole thing! Your an awesome writer!  Have you written any other books? P.S. started the next chapter of my little story


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Book came today, she's liking it so far, on chapter two already she says.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

aww, thanks cheyennes mom! i really hope you enjoy it. let me know when u post the next part of your story  oh, and Blaze of Glory's my first novel, but I'm about halfway through writing the sequel, and I've also started a fantasy trilogy, which my agent is already clamoring for (but I'm a single mom of two, so it's gonna take a while).

cakemom, thanks for keeping me posted - the internet is a wonderful thing, isn't it? it's so cool for me to be able to get feedback like this... thank goodness your daughter's such a fast reader, it's less suspense for me


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^posted part of chapter two now  What's the next one going to be about? Or am I allowed to ask? lol


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

it looks good i really want to read it! its gonna be the first book i download on my kobo once i find out how :\


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks westerncowgurl, i'm honored to be on your kobo. i still haven't gotten an ebook reader... it's on the list. maybe if the book becomes a bestseller 

cheyennes mom, in Blaze of Glory there are a few unresolved issues at the end. Nothing big (it's not a cliffhanger or anything), but the sequel goes a few years until the future and shows what happens to all the characters. i look forward to reading part 2 of yours later!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

for anyone who might've gotten Blaze of Glory on a Kindle - I can now send you a digital signature!! how cool is that? you can go to this site and request one:
Kindlegraph
you can digital signatures from some other authors, too... it's fairly new but the list is growing.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Shes almost done!! Broke into her reading time to clean her tack and ride all afternoon. Says she shall have a review tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

wow already! you weren't kidding, she's a book digester  i look forward to her feedback... i've gotten a few reviews on amazon but not many, i guess most people who buy books don't review them (i do that myself, come to think of it!).


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

It looks so good! Its going on my reading list when I have time  Cant wait


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks GiftedGlider!! my reading list is WAY too long also


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

I love a good book but a horse book puts it at the top!

So you are coming out with a sequel to it then? Since I love almost every book I read you will have to let me know when its out


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I'm in the process of writing the sequel - it's about half done but I haven't been writing much over the summer. And of course, all those good books to read are very distracting 

The publisher is hoping the Kindle version will be out by Christmas, but I'm not sure that will happen!


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I am going to order Blaze of Glory and you should let us know when it comes out. I am sure I am not the only one that will be wanting to read it


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, she read it, said it was really good. Made her laugh, made her cry....things a book should do. Too much relationship stuff for her but said no biggie, she just skimmed those parts. She's excited to see a sequel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks so much, cakemom!! and please pass my thanks on to your daughter, too. i was actually tearing up when i read your post (probably not something i should admit in public, lol). 

i understand about the relationship stuff; i think i mentioned my agent made me edit out about 100 pages of the manuscript before she'd even send it out to publishers, and it was all the 'horsey' stuff... so what was left was the relationship. glad she still liked it though! guess i'd better get working on that sequel


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Now I have finished it as well. Was a very good read, but I would like to see more horse in the sequel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

cakemom, I'll do what I can! I'd like more horsey stuff in the sequel too; I guess it depends on how well the first one sells. For some reason the publishing industry is quite leery of 'horse stories', unless they're for children. I had an editor tell me straight out that love of horse is strictly a middle-school phenomenon, and that my book wouldn't sell because it was about horses but for an older audience. Maybe someone should send her the link to this forum 

p.s. I guess she gets the rapid reading from you?


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,

Just wanted to say I went and bought the Kindle version of your book after reading the posts on here.

I LOVED it! I couldn't put it down. Now I'm waiting for the sequel haha. 

Waiting....

Waiting....


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'm the culprit for the love of horses and reading gene around here. Hubby gives em the ability to do some mean math, and fantastic lips.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha Cakemom - that sounds exactly like me and my hubby!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

cakemom, sounds like a good combo!

OTTBLover, your post made me laugh out loud!! and made my day, too  the sequel's about half written... but the second half is going slower than the first!
btw your horse is a gorgeous colour! My last horse was an OTT TB (that's him in my avatar pic), and I loved him to bits. I still miss him!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

btw for all you Kindle users, there's a cool new app that lets authors send you personalized messages/signatures for their ebooks. and it's free! you can check it out here:
Kindlegraph


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

For those of you who bought the Kindle version... I just wanted to say, if you noticed the price just went down (and you paid more), sorry about that. I've been fighting with the publisher since the ebook came out (just over a month ago) because I thought the price was too high, and they finally changed it.


----------



## Paint Meadow (Mar 31, 2010)

I just got it on my nook, and it's really good so far!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

yay, I'm so glad you like it so far!!


----------

